# Annoying Popups in lower right hand corner



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

I am using windows 8 and getting popups in the lower right hand corner.
It really know what program it is associated with because it comes up at 
random times.

How do I get rid of these popups?
Thank you,


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What is written in the pop-ups ? Are you using Windows 8.1 and is it fully updated ?


----------



## muckmail (Jan 3, 2007)

*I am using windows 8.1 
Where do I look to see what is written in the popups?
They have is pictures in them.

Doug,*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try describing the pop-up pic or alternatively when it appears press PrtScr key
open paint
paste and attach image to reply


----------



## Welshie63 (Jun 28, 2019)

Sounds like you may have a pup.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Normally when there is a popup in the lower right hand corner of Windows 8 or 10
once can expect it to be a notification - popup
However, as you say it may be a Potentially unwanted Program
Either way when and if muckmail replies with the screenshot of the popup we will be able to progress


----------

